# Proposal from Minne fan



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How about Blount for Arroyo + Garrity?

WHat do you think?

Blount gives you another much needed big man, and he will fit well next to Dwight. Howard more than makes up for his lack of rebounding, and Blount is very good at sinking the mid-range jumper. He would get plenty of chances with teams upping on Dwight when he hits the paint. It gives my Wolves even more expirings. Word is that Jefferson and Blount don't get together so he needs to go.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

*DONE DEAL!!*

i would pull the trigger on that deal in a heartbeat. Blount is a great role playing big man. He would actually be an upgrade from Darko (not in potential, but what he can do now). We don't need arroyo, although now that Diener is gone i think otis plans on using arroyo as the backup. 

i WOULD do the deal.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

This would be a great deal for Minnesota since Blount is owed $22m over the next 3 years and Garrity and Arroya both have expiring contracts.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

bmac said:


> This would be a great deal for Minnesota since Blount is owed $22m over the next 3 years and Garrity and Arroya both have expiring contracts.


i think both sides would be happy with this deal... but how deep is MIN with their bigs? 

lets get otis and mchale on a conference call.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Minnesota would have Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Craig Smith, Juwan Howard, rookie Chris Richard, and even Mark Madsen as their bigs. I think they'd happily trade Blount if they can get expiring contracts in return.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Throw in the rights to Richard, since Minny has too many players now.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think Blount is definite upgrade from whatever other garbage Otis is looking at.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

blount is terrible. i'd rather play turk or shard out of position than have him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd pass on this deal for now. I think Arroyo and Garrity's expiring deals will have more value at the deadline to a team looking to rid themselves of a contract to get under the cap, especially with the quality of the potential free agents this summer. Although, Blount would be pretty close to an ideal front court mate for Dwight at least in the short term, I wouldn't be too upset if this were to happen.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> blount is terrible. i'd rather play turk or shard out of position than have him.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Do your research.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

if he's that good of a player, then you can keep him and help rebuild your franchise as a cornerstone because you're going to need help. juwan howard can only do so much. trust us, we know.


----------



## KevinDurant (Jul 18, 2007)

Good deal, Minnesota gets even more cap space next year and Orlando gets a big man.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol: You guys are getting all worked up!

What are the chances it actually happens.

If any team gets Blount, it's the Hawks!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, cos the Hawks have so many expiring contracts they wanna get rid of..
Oh, wait.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Blount doesn't rebound, block shots or really do anything a big guy should be able to. He's a reasonable scorer but he's as soft as they come.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Yeah, cos the Hawks have so many expiring contracts they wanna get rid of..
> Oh, wait.


they do.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

How about naming some, and saying why they would be traded for Mark Blount (of all people).
You keep saying the Hawks want a shotblocker - Blount can't rebound or block shots. He's a decent scorer, but that doesn't make up for his faults in the 'bigman skills' area.

So tell me, who do you think so little of that you'd trade their expiring contract for crap like Blount?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

As an Atlanta fan, I would like to see Pachulia and something else (like Lue and Wright expiring contracts, even better if Philadelphia take Claxton contract and then deal Andre Miller for some PF, like Gooden) for Dalembert.


As for Blount, personally, for Orlando, I would rather get Antoine Walker or even Jared Jeffries. Magic need a PF, not a C. Miami could send Walker and give Magic back the 2nd rounders used in the Stan Van Gundy deal for Hedo and Arroyo (or Dooling).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> As an Atlanta fan, I would like to see Pachulia and something else (like Lue and Wright expiring contracts, even better if Philadelphia take Claxton contract and then deal Andre Miller for some PF, like Gooden) for Dalembert.
> 
> 
> As for Blount, personally, for Orlando, I would rather get Antoine Walker or even Jared Jeffries. Magic need a PF, not a C. Miami could send Walker and give Magic back the 2nd rounders used in the Stan Van Gundy deal for Hedo and Arroyo (or Dooling).



What in god's name would make you think we would want Antoine Walker?

I've watched probably 95% of Orlando's televised games the last 4-5 yrs. I can tell you right now, I we dealt for and played Antoine Walker I would boycott and not watch a single game.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> What in god's name would make you think we would want Antoine Walker?
> 
> I've watched probably 95% of Orlando's televised games the last 4-5 yrs. I can tell you right now, I we dealt for and played Antoine Walker I would boycott and not watch a single game.


i second...

We need a low post banger... not an old, weak, unathletic, undersized, selfish shoot first forward. (i hope i didn't offend any walker fans)

I would rather see Gortat getting significant minutes.

How do you guys feel about Webber? there have been talks about signing him, but i'm not too sure how that would work out with our finances. I dont know what he is asking for, but i think that may be a servicable PF for a couple years. He could also provide a lot of experience and leadership to a young team.

I STILL think Otis needs to get off his A$$ and get us a big in exchange for our overpaid bench players. At this point i would love to see hedo get moved as well, although if he didn't move i wouldn't mind seeing him play off the bench. i'm just not thrilled with his 6.3 mil he'll make this year.

i still have a semi from the artest for hedo rumors. (i know i know... i'm dreaming)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, you guys may not like Walker but would love to get Mark Blount and/or Chris Webber???? (especially when your team need a PF and not another overpaid C, which is Mark Blount case)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> i second...
> 
> We need a low post banger... not an old, weak, unathletic, undersized, selfish shoot first forward. (i hope i didn't offend any walker fans)
> 
> ...


*offended* :mad2:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *offended* :mad2:


HAHAHAHHA :lol: :lol: 

good stuff brutha... :cheers:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Al Harrington is another option...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Minnesota would most definitely do this deal. Blount isn't a horrible player, but getting out of his contract has to be high on the priority list for a rebuilding team. From the sounds of it he didn't get along with some of the Celtics that came over in the Garnett trade, so there's even more reason to deal him. I think they'd jump all over the chance to get expiring contracts for him.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what do we think of jarred jeffries or malik rose? 

im thinking of a 3 way 
sacramento sends artest to new york
new york sends malik rose/nate robinson or jarred jeffries/dan dickau (expiring) to orlando
orlando sends expiring contracts to sacramento to rebuild (arroyo/garrity)

i know kings get screwed the most, but they are desperate to start over.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> what do we think of jarred jeffries or malik rose?
> 
> im thinking of a 3 way
> sacramento sends artest to new york
> ...


Sactown would NEVER do that.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

no they wouldnt. but then again, nobody thought kg would be dealt for 3 high school kids and someone who used to play in the nba. and nobody thought shaq was tradable. but ish happens. and it's just suggestion


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that is more easy to Sacramento take on:

Orlando send Hedo to Sacramento;
NY send Jeffries to Orlando and Nate Robinson to Sacramento;
Sacramento send Artest to NY;


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Zuca said:


> I think that is more easy to Sacramento take on:
> 
> Orlando send Hedo to Sacramento;
> NY send Jeffries to Orlando and Nate Robinson to Sacramento;
> Sacramento send Artest to NY;


What does Orlando gain from that??? They ship off Turkoglu for a scrub like Jeffries who has an even longer contract. Terrible trade.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bmac said:


> What does Orlando gain from that??? They ship off Turkoglu for a scrub like Jeffries who has an even longer contract. Terrible trade.


But Jeffries is a PF that can help with his defense, since Lewis isn't a good defender.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

He's also garbage and totally not worth his contract. Orlando could do much better.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bmac said:


> He's also garbage and totally not worth his contract. Orlando could do much better.


Although I'd do a Hedo for Jeffries swap, Orlando really can do better. Try to ship Hedo with an expiring contract for Al Harrington, for an example.


----------

